# New HDD and Radeon Xorg org driver[SOLVED]

## jserink

Hello all:

My HDD cratered last week. I was lucky enough that it bust a ton of junk on my boot screen a day before it died so backed up all my data the morning it failed...not failed completely but dying such that after doing a fsck on it so many files are broken in /usr/¤ that it can't boot properly.

Ok, new HDD.

Trouble reinstalling gentoo...decided to go with systemd, that is working. What is not working is my ATI card.

The output from 'lspci | grep -i vga' is [Radeon HD 6730M/6770M/7690M XT]. Also, the kernel recognises the card as TURKS when it's initializing kms.

So, I followed the Radeon wiki and have the fw now properly loading into the kernel during 'make -j5'. There is a trick for new players there, in the directory you need the FULL directory to make it work, /lib/firmware/radeon, else it throws a build error.

Ok, so I have the proper fw in the kernel, the ATI drive drive compiled in directly as is DRM so we're good...kernel 4.8.10.

So DMESG shows:

Loading TURKS Microcode

radeon 0000:01:00.0: Direct firmware load for radeon/TURKS_pfp.bin failed with error -2

Which is followed by a few more lines telling me that the fw failed to load.

So, any tips on this? I definitely have the fw in the kernel(that was a few hours of my life) but now it's not eating it at boot so I assume I have a kernel option somewhere else that might be doing this.

Looking for some suggestions on how to troubleshoot this.

Cheers,

JohnLast edited by jserink on Sat Nov 26, 2016 3:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Hu

Please pastebin your kernel configuration file and the full output of dmesg after a failed load.

----------

## jserink

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Please pastebin your kernel configuration file and the full output of dmesg after a failed load.

 

Hi Hu:

Not sure if I did this correctly, but here we go:

<script src="//pastebin.com/embed_js/DMfi5L2d"></script>

<iframe src="//pastebin.com/embed_iframe/w5GYKWZB" style="border:none;width:100%"></iframe>

Cheers,

John

----------

## jserink

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Please pastebin your kernel configuration file and the full output of dmesg after a failed load.

 

Ok, this time it will work.

Dmesg:

http://pastebin.com/raw/adA5HkNP

kernel config:

http://pastebin.com/raw/AVdtXfLe

Cheers,

John

----------

## jserink

Ok, here is the config:

http://pastebin.com/raw/Jgu60sNS

Hopefully this one will work. I don:t know why the above screwed up.

Cheers,

John

....

----------

## jserink

Hi all:

I have been working on this continually for days and getting no where.

I really need to get my machine back up so I can get back to work so any suggestions would be appreciated.

The TURKS microcode is getting built into the kernel, I can see that happening when the kernel builds. To get that to would you have to change the directory from the default /firmware to /lib/firmware.

I have tried both /lib/firmware a /lib/firmware/radeon with no success, DMESG always reports that it can't load radeon/TURKS_pfp.bin.

Have tried compiling as a module but exactly the same error when the kernel tries to load the module.

Without kms there is no X, I can't finish installing and I can't get back to work.

Suggestions appreciated.

Cheers

John

----------

## jserink

Just a note....

This machine was working fine 8 days ago, the HDD died which is why I am reinstalling....so I know the HW works.

my next move is to go back to OpenRC which is what my machine was on before.

Cheers,

John

----------

## Hu

The dmesg you posted requests radeon/TURKS_pfp.bin, but your kernel configuration embeds TURKS_pfp.bin.  That might work, but on my working systems, I set CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib64/firmware" and CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/blob-name".  Your later message suggests you might have tried this, but it is not clear whether you did.  I do not think openrc vs systemd applies here.

----------

## jserink

Hu:

Good tip....ok, am trying that but....

I've tried shifting my machine back to OpenRC and for some reason when I boot the kernel does not bother trying to load the video driver. It's weird.

Scratching my head over that one.

Will post the DMESG and config later.

Cheers,

John

----------

## jserink

Ok, all fixed!

I had to completely go back to the tarball 3 state for the non-systemd, followed Hu's suggestion and am now emerging everything I need to get back up and running.

Many thanx!

Cheers,

john

----------

## mgnut57

It's probably easier to debug if you configure the Radeon support as a module ("CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m")and install the "linux-firmware" package.

----------

## jserink

I tried as a module as well...

Same error.

Cheers

,john

----------

